# Hip Displasia and Denervation Procedure



## Kaluig (Dec 6, 2010)

Au, Au

My name is Igor, I was born in Brazil and I am almost 9 years old. Another day, I woke up like the hunchback of Notre Dame. It was very scary as I looked totally incapacitated. It last for almost 30 min. I then laid down, got a massage on my back and hips, and got 1 tablet of Rymadil 100mg. I stood up and started to walk as usual. 

My eyes has been red and I like to chew my paws a lot. I get a special medication for my eyesI have been on a special diet with extra glucosamine and chondroitin by Royal Canin. I also get one Cod Oil Liver capsule a day but just during the winter time as in the summer, my stool becomes very soft.

I heard about a denervation procedure, which removes the nerves from both hips. Nerves are the culprit of my pain. It is a lot less invasive procedure than the regular HD operation and the results have been over 90% success rate. However, I cannot find a vet in the US who does that procedure. My vet in Brazil gave me an article, in English, explaining about that procedure. Only one vet was doing that in Brazil and he was in another city. I am not sure about that procedure here in the US.

Can you help me find a vet who does that procedure? I am in Charlotte, NC, and willing to travel so my pain can go away and I can get my life back!


----------



## Kaluig (Dec 6, 2010)

Here is one article about denervation:

[10 years experience with denervation of the hip j... [Berl Munch Tierarztl Wochenschr. 2002 Jan-Feb] - PubMed result


----------

